# Upgrading from Nikon D40. D90?



## ArntorFTL (Jan 17, 2009)

I currently have a Nikon D40 and am looking to upgrade to another Nikon DSLR. The main things I'm looking for are: 



affordable price
ISO 100
AF compatibility with a wider range of lenses
something that will keep me from being back here in a year asking about upgrades from it
I've been thinking about a D90. Can anyone offer any other suggestions or affirmations that a D90 would be a wise upgrade?

Aside from taking random pictures of gatherings of friends or of my cats, I use my camera about 6-10 serious times per year.


----------



## Captain IK (Jan 17, 2009)

I upgraded from  D60 to a D90.  No regrets...it's an awesome camera.


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 17, 2009)

> Aside from taking random pictures of gatherings of friends or of my cats, I use my camera about 6-10 serious times per year.


 
hmm, the D90 would be an awesome choice to upgrade. But the real question is do you really need it?


----------



## IanK (Jan 20, 2009)

I just upgraded from the D40 to the D90. The D40 is a fantastic camera and Id recommend it to any new photographer. the image quality is stunning, its easy to use and its incredible value. but for me the D90 was a necessary upgrade, 4.5 FPS and flash commander where what sold it for me.


----------



## bdavis (Jan 20, 2009)

I've got a D90 and love it. Would be a good upgrade.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jan 20, 2009)

ArntorFTL said:


> Aside from taking random pictures of gatherings of friends or of my cats, I use my camera about 6-10 serious times per year.


 
what do these 6-10 serious times entail?...d90 seems like a lot of camera for cat portraits, and impromptus...
though if you have the money and love photography...go for it...wont do you any harm.


----------



## bdavis (Jan 21, 2009)

Plus, for some people, getting a camera that's a bit more serious might give them the push they need to be a little bit more serious about their photography.


----------

